# My first post



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

Hello! I currently am a senior in high school and I've applied and been accepted to J&W (North Miami) for Culinary Arts. Any first-year students have any tips for me? I can't wait to go next September, I will probably be visiting the campus sometime here in January. Honestly, is there a difference in quality of campus between North Miami and Providence? I want the Miami weather and beaches, but I certainly don't want to get a lower quality education than I could in Providence. Thanks!

P.S. How are the women down there? hehe


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

KateW is currently attending JWU at their Rhode Island campus. Her experiences along with the graduates of other JWU's on this board can give you some advice that would be much better than anything I could tell you. Good luck in school. One thing I can tell you that's pretty universal no matter where you go and what you do: STUDY HARD!!!!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the reference, Culinarian. While I don't know much about the Miami campus, I can tell you I went through the same dilemma of wanting the wonderful weather but wondering about the education.
I am glad I chose Providence because I think it seems silly now to pick a school based on weather. While it does get cold, we do not get loads of snow because we're on the coast. And they are sensible with weather because lots of people commute. We have only had one snow day but that is all that's really been necessary.
Anyway, you can read about my experiences and see what you think.
Good luck in your decision. Let us know if you have any more questions.


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

Kate and culinarian,

Thanks for the advice.. I don't really know if it's too silly, considering I'd much rather live in Florida than Rhode Island GRANTED the programs at both campuses are equal. I know that the curriculae are probably the same, so the main difference is the staff (chef instructors etc).. I guess I will find out how I like it when I visit this month. 

I've read all of your posts already Kate and I can say truthfully that they are very informative and helpful to a prospective student like me. I will strongly consider visiting the Rhode Island campus to be fair and may end up going there if I like it better. Thanks and good luck to you.


----------

